# catch that red belly



## Timmy-Morelia (Oct 31, 2009)

Guy from work has asked me to give him a hand to try and catch the red belly he has in his wall at home:shock:first aid is kitted up ready for action wish me luck people i think im gunna need it this timeLOL AND YES IT WILL BE RETURN BACK TO THE WILD


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you a registered snake remover?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't let your head get too big. Sorry but it really makes me cringe hearing about or watching ppl handle animals they know nothing about. I don't mean that in a bad way but playing with venomous snakes isn't something you have to be macho about. If you have no experience then you really should be calling WIRES or whoever the local wildlife care organisation is, in your area. The snake will only get upset if you's beat around the bush putting you and your friend at higher risk of being bitten and the animal escaping. By the sounds I hope the snake does get away.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Oct 31, 2009)

we rang 8 people to come and get it got no response what so ever plus he doesnt want to pay $200 $300 for someone to do it


----------



## snake_boy (Oct 31, 2009)

how else get experience?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how else get experience?



Doing a course with experienced handlers to teach you the correct way to approach a situation and how to catch and handle them. You gotta know what you are doing before your experience can grow.


----------



## snake_boy (Oct 31, 2009)

how did the "professionals" become "professional"?


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how did the "professionals" become "professional"?



Regardless of how the "professionals" came to know what they were doing, reptiles are now a hobby that has _rules_ and regulations by which you may follow (which means, of course, doing a course to handle and remove venomous snakes). If you don't, you risk doing something very stupid and getting bitten- which furthers the bad reputation snakes have with the general population.

I hope we don't see you in a news link on here.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how did the "professionals" become "professional"?


 YOUR COWBOY ATTITUDE is what is destroying the industry ..YOU FAIL to get the jist of what it is truely all about ...and I wont wish you luck ..I WILL WISH YOU COMMONSENSE!!


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well said RBB, too many cowboys around who THINK they know it all!!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

python_boy73 said:


> we rang 8 people to come and get it got no response what so ever plus he doesnt want to pay $200 $300 for someone to do it


 By the way where abouts on the sunny coast ? 
Cause I know a few in that area ..and they dont charge$ 200-$300 at all ...


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 31, 2009)

Unfortunately python boy you NEED a BETTER attidute then that..im pretty certain theres someone on the Sunshine Coast that will remove for nothing,dont underestimate a Red Belly Black,most are reasonably placid,however it ONLY takes a nasty one..If you havent handled or caught any before i suggest you find that appropiate person to catch it...mark


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how did the "professionals" become "professional"?



You don't need the answer to this. You're just trying to get a bite out of someone. Professional ppl get bitten too, but its their wealth of knowledge and understanding the behaviours of venomous snakes that reduce that risk. Professionals get bitten, some have died. They died trying to learn how to keep you safe. We aren't in the dark ages anymore where experience could only be gained by trial and error. Do yourself a favour and learn some respect. If you don't care about your friend risking his life then at least consider the stress they have no doubt already put that animal through. Cruel acts just to be able to come back here and say you caught a venomous snake won't be congratulated, that's for sure.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with what has been previously said, get an experianced person to do it.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how else get experience?



By completing the appropriate training courses and accumulating an appropriate level of knowledge and skill under the guidance of experienced handlers.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 31, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> By completing the appropriate training courses and accumulating an appropriate level of knowledge and skill under the guidance of experienced handlers.


 Oooh, snake_boy got told. :lol:


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 31, 2009)

*dont do it*

mate do not remove it yourself it will be stressed by this stage, ive had red bellies move like lightning and if you dont have any experience with them the outcome is not going to be good, dont be a hero call someone who knows what they are doing, venemous snakes are a completely different ball game to pythons


----------



## OzExcalibur (Oct 31, 2009)

Don't listen to all of these people with experience and knowledge, just go and do it, you'll be right, then when you are done come back here and post the link to the news article that shows you in hospital being treated for snake bite so we can all have a really good laugh at your expense.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> YOUR COWBOY ATTITUDE is what is destroying the industry ..YOU FAIL to get the jist of what it is truely all about ...and I wont wish you luck ..I WILL WISH YOU COMMONSENSE!!


some of the experts started as cowboys , and still are .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 31, 2009)

hrmmmm mate dont wanna pay $200 or $300 dollars yet you could well pay with your life .,... kinda shows you the value of that friendship wouldnt you say ....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 31, 2009)

You'll know all about it if it gives you a nibble :lol: :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 31, 2009)

hrmmmmm pic's or it didnt happen ? lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 31, 2009)

Pics!! 
It'll be cool to finally see what a first hand RBB tag looks like!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 31, 2009)

Just shouldn't have posted it dude


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 31, 2009)

*ok then*



Dabool said:


> some of the experts started as cowboys , and still are .


ok but do they start threads like this, or just do the job and be done with it.... no need to brag about it on a internet forum


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how did the "professionals" become "professional"?



I did a course.


----------



## dpeica (Oct 31, 2009)

Its just a redbelly, just catch it.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

dpeica said:


> Its just a redbelly, have a crack.


 yeah.. whats a bit of renal failure between mates ...


----------



## dpeica (Oct 31, 2009)

exactly..life goes on.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

dpeica said:


> exactly..life goes on.


 TRUE thank god for for transplants


----------



## anntay (Oct 31, 2009)

snake catchers cost around $30-$50 in the redland bay area im sure one of them will come and do it. never do it without first doing the appropriate training a hospital bed will be waiting for you best call the ambos in advance


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 31, 2009)

so, are you dead yet?


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I did a course.



So did I. While I don't consider myself a professional at least I have valuable education behind me to give me some idea about what I am dealing with. And I am not afraid to step down if I don't think I can do the job. Those browns are very intimidating, a cranky red belly is no fun either, rearing up with a flat neck, and I also think about what I am doing to that poor animal. I learnt the hard way when I didn't request ppl to restrain their dogs. That beautiful big snake that should have been a catch and release ended up requiring care when one's dog rushed in and bit the snake as I reached down to pick it up. I was so annoyed at myself. I didn't think about the dogs and that cost the animal's welfare. I handed the snake over to somebody more experienced to do the care work. Fortunately the snake recovered and been released. But I learnt a HUGE lesson there, and always insist ppl lock up their dogs before I even start looking.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone do a ven course in South Australia? I'm interested


----------



## adelherper (Oct 31, 2009)

geoff from living with wildlife does a good one


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Does he have a website? or phone number?


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

go catch it, I wouldnt be spending 300 on something I could do myself, its a red belly... just pick it up and stick it in a bag, bloody simple. and dont listen to anybody who says you shouldnt or whinges about it being illegal etc


----------



## jinin (Oct 31, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> go catch it, I wouldnt be spending 300 on something I could do myself, its a red belly... just pick it up and stick it in a bag, bloody simple. and dont listen to anybody who says you shouldnt or whinges about it being illegal etc


Well Put


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> go catch it, I wouldnt be spending 300 on something I could do myself, its a red belly... just pick it up and stick it in a bag, bloody simple. and dont listen to anybody who says you shouldnt or whinges about it being illegal etc


 I'd bet you would bare your 3 hair'd manly chest while doing it too .....


----------



## jinin (Oct 31, 2009)

There isnt any point in thinking your a hero for doing it just get the snake out before someone gets hurt, thats all i can say.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I'd bet you would bare your 3 hair'd manly chest while doing it too .....


 
nah I leave my shirt on :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Oct 31, 2009)

The experts probably learned from mistakes. A bite from an RBBS wont kill you, if you got nothing to do for the next few days and don't mind searing pain go ahead and have a crack. At least you'll save 2-300$$$$. Personally I'm more worried about the rbbs.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 31, 2009)

m.punja said:


> The experts probably learned from mistakes. A bite from an RBBS wont kill you, if you got nothing to do for the next few days and don't mind searing pain go ahead and have a crack. At least you'll save 2-300$$$$. Personally I'm more worried about the rbbs.


 well thats also a major worry ...
but you know its the cowboy attitude that sux ...if you are going to do it and not give a crap about the welfare of yourself or the snake 
there is not much we can say that will stop you ..but dont come on here clicking your spurs together and cracking your whip, YEEE HAWWWWING ..and expect a positive response


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

m.punja said:


> The experts probably learned from mistakes. A bite from an RBBS wont kill you, if you got nothing to do for the next few days and don't mind searing pain go ahead and have a crack. At least you'll save 2-300$$$$. Personally I'm more worried about the rbbs.


How does one know if they are allergic to anti-venom
Its something one should not want to find out


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

it seems if you own a python you now an expert in handling vens
and if your a kid your already knowledged enough in how it should be done
and if your a young male(18 to 26) (in some cases) then bravo ovetakes
so if you fall into these categories then automatically your obviously an expert in handling venomous 

do you not forsee the risks ?????????????????
have you never been tagged unexpectedly by your python, 
oh thats right you forgot about when it happened that one time
whys that ? 
oh cause you werent violently sick or dead you would have remembered then well the sick part we would have to remeber for you when your dead ,
cause as you were so macho on your rbb rescue you thought you were man enough to save another $200 next time to remove that taipan or king brown good luck with them as your so experienced now just let us know which hospital youll be near to make sure there stocked up on anti venom as not all hospitals keep them on hand 

why do people think they own a python so there capable of removing vens 
as said when you get tagged by a python it wont kill you or at least make you bloody sick

as snakes au said at least shes done the course and has some education behind her i dont plan on touching vens untili have at least done a respected and knowledgable course and been shown by someone who keeps vens or does it for living correct procedures 
one slip up could? be your last , just to show your mates how cool and tough you can be cause you own a diamond just a little difference in temperment to rbb
think twice then go to the atm to pay someone to remove it or someone on aps who keeps vens in your area to remove it for you so you can at least watch and learn from someone with experience and educated in correct procedure


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

*stupidity*



python_boy73 said:


> Guy from work has asked me to give him a hand to try and catch the red belly he has in his wall at home:shock:first aid is kitted up ready for action *wish me luck people i think im gunna need it this timeLOL* AND YES IT WILL BE RETURN BACK TO THE WILD


 
Overall your not impressing anyone and you show you are not experienced to be doing so with your above first comment*wish me luck people i think im gunna need it this timeLOL* 

luck isnt going to keep you out of hospital , training and knowledge may, but leaving it alone definetly will

how does he even know there is one in the wall as its not like a possum or rat that you would here scratching behind the plaster board so how many holes are you gonna put in his wall to find it through all the cross beams , chocks etc


----------



## Jungles (Oct 31, 2009)

python_boy73 said:


> Guy from work has asked me to give him a hand to try and catch the red belly he has in his wall at home:shock:first aid is kitted up ready for action wish me luck people i think im gunna need it this timeLOL AND YES IT WILL BE RETURN BACK TO THE WILD


 

Mate if your confident enough, just go for it.. its a RBB not a taipan.. Just be carefull they are pretty quik when they wana be.


----------



## Firepac (Oct 31, 2009)

> Thanks for the info. Does he have a website? or phone number?


Living with Wild Life


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 31, 2009)

Being bitten by a marsh snake was enough for me. Put my arm out of action for a week or so. That was bad enough, I don't even want to find out how much worse a red belly is. I would like to keep my limbs and their digits, and my life, all in tact.


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Firepac said:


> Living with Wild Life


 Thanks for the info


----------



## andysnakes (Oct 31, 2009)

well said hallet, but it seems thats everyone wants to be steve irwin these days, i just hope the fad dies out for them soon, and they find another trend to go along with, and leave living animals alone


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

cheers bandy andy 

you must be one of those few that as i said dont fall into those three categories 
your a bloke who does not have to upsell himself to be the macho bravado member of his crew
just cause you own a python

lol even funnier is your probably better equipped to than him as he has an intergrade diamond on his photo board and seems you have a water python id back you to deal with a temp of rbb
water over diamond wins like jacks over deuces hahaha in temperment experience


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

just do it, dont listen to the arm chair herpers and do gooders.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 31, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> just do it, dont listen to the arm chair herpers and do gooders.


 


and if u get bit u can just run it off...go for a quick jog...ull be right?

:lol::lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 31, 2009)

whatever you do make sure someone has a camera ready this could be a great you tube moment.


----------



## Australis (Oct 31, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> how did the "professionals" become "professional"?



By getting paid.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> and if u get bit u can just run it off...go for a quick jog...ull be right?
> 
> :lol::lol:


 
yes what kris said, just run it off :lol:

in all seriousness though, if you do get bitten, I suggest you dont do this..... maybe stick a pressure bandage on and rest it off, or go to hospital, your choice. most people I know that have been bitten havnt gotten medical attention as there bites wernt that bad.... red bellys are overated, they dont really kill..... just do a lot of damage :lol: I personally wouldnt wanna get bitten:lol:


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> just do it, dont listen to the arm chair herpers and do gooders.


 
:lol::lol::lol:this is the funniest do exactly as ryan harvey saids :lol::lol::lol:
then look at the fine print under his forum name on his posts 
arm chair herper
bit of foot in mouth there for you ryan 



ryanharvey1993 said:


> just do it, *dont listen to the arm chair herpers* and do gooders.


 
so that was "dont listen to the arm chair herpers" 
now remeber whats under your forum name
entertainment at its best :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a **** stirir


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

i know and i love it :lol:
i think i was the only one to pic that up:shock: thats because i hadnt opened a beer yet so was still alert 
absolutely hilarious


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Nov 1, 2009)

iv,e been bitten buy a red belly because i breed them so i rest my case EXPERTS:lol:


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 1, 2009)

Why does your profile only list diamonds and children's then?


----------



## eipper (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey kiddies,

Don't go playing with venomous snakes.....

Ohh and for the people that say its just a red belly....there have been deaths from species thought to be less toxic...it just depends on how you react to the proteins within the venom.....

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

python_boy73 said:


> iv,e been bitten buy a red belly because i breed them so i rest my case EXPERTS:lol:


And your point being?......There are people out there that drive cars to mate ...but we all know they shouldnt have a license or a car .....
Your last post only proves why your first one is even more stupid ...


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

Then you should know how serious it is for your friend not be so stupid.


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Edit: Decided to keep my opinion to myself.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

The only difference I see with the person that started this thread and some people who replied is the Original poster publicly admitted what he was doing while others keep it on the hush

Sorry to say but being a licensed snake remover doesn't automatically make your techniques any better nor give you a better knowledge of elapids.


----------



## zack13 (Nov 2, 2009)

How does everyone know he has no experience? How do you know he didnt want you guys to wish him luck cause the snake is in the wall and it is a lot trickier to catch one in the wall then under a couch?


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

zack13 said:


> How does everyone know he has no experience? How do you know he didnt want you guys to wish him luck cause the snake is in the wall and it is a lot trickier to catch one in the wall then under a couch?



Simple

I'm a jedi


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 2, 2009)

python_boy73 said:


> Guy from work has asked me to give him a hand to try and catch the red belly he has in his wall at home:shock:first aid is kitted up ready for action wish me luck people i think im gunna need it this timeLOL AND YES IT WILL BE RETURN BACK TO THE WILD



chip it in. like your enthusiasm, just dont get tagged


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> The only difference I see with the person that started this thread and some people who replied is the Original poster publicly admitted what he was doing while others keep it on the hush
> 
> Sorry to say but being a licensed snake remover doesn't automatically make your techniques any better nor give you a better knowledge of elapids.


No but being a licensed catcher does give me the hands up of having done alot of catch and relocate ..and being able to take a quick decisive action if needed ..where a person that is not familair with wild species ,might not be so quick to act ...


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> No but being a licensed catcher does give me the hands up of having done alot of catch and relocate ..and being able to take a quick decisive action if needed ..where a person that is not familair with wild species ,might not be so quick to act ...



Sorry I didn't know that licenses were accounted to skill attribute or knowledge.
And I think I would rather a person which could identify a tiger snake


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Sorry I didn't know that licenses were accounted to skill attribute or knowledge.
> And I think I would rather a person which could identify a tiger snake



Maybe some places hand out the licenses all too easy but I had to not only do a course but show that I was capable of catching and bagging the snakes before I was given the ok to take my training back to FAWNA. In most cases, getting a license requires your effort to complete the training, not just turning up and accepting the piece of paper.

RBB has had a lot more experience than I have. I think I could accept her judgement anyday. I often wish I had the likes of you to come out with me on my calls. I did training catching snakes in open paddocks, not in cluttered sheds that seems to be the more common place to find them.


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Maybe some places hand out the licenses all too easy but I had to not only do a course but show that I was capable of catching and bagging the snakes before I was given the ok to take my training back to FAWNA. In most cases, getting a license requires your effort to complete the training, not just turning up and accepting the piece of paper.
> 
> RBB has had a lot more experience than I have. I think I could accept her judgement anyday.



Except if the snake happened to be a tiger snake?:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

Uh have I missed a joke? You better fill me in.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 2, 2009)

At the end of the day, nobody can stop you from doing it if your mind is already made up... that's one of the most concerning things...

We have rules and regulations in place, in my opinion, not to protect ourselves, but to protect the animals from bogan cowboys who don't know what they're doing. These fools who run in with pilstrom tongues, or try to head grab vens, and end up doing more damage than good. Let's have some respect for these animals people... They've been around a hell of a lot longer than us, and for the most part, we don't have any issues with them.

$200-$300 was a gross exaggeration, but regardless of the cost, experts deserve to be paid for their efforts. They drive out in their vehicle, using their petrol, use their own equipment to catch the snake, risk their own life instead of yours... Just think, you pay $15-20 to drive your car through an automated car wash, but people complain about $50-70 to have a venomous snake removed from their residence... For all of our 'achievements' human beings really are a waste of space. 

Ultimately, I hope that you leave it alone... If you don't, I hope that if anyone is going to get hurt, it's you, and not the poor animal. And next time you think of posting some chest banging macho post, in some lame attempt to reaffirm how tough you are... don't. Go drink a beer and crush the can on your forehead, or chop some wood, or eat a big steak... something that will stroke your ego without irritating other people, and putting animals at risk.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Except if the snake happened to be a tiger snake?:lol:


 elapid ..if it is what I think your reffering too ..it was in another forum and that was a joke ,hence the smiley emots with their tongues hanging out ...
anyway if you really wanted to have a POKE WITH A STICK at me ..ya shouldve just asked
..as I admit to making ID mistakes and actually have done so on here ..tis only a matter of going back through the threads ..let me help ya out ..as a matter of fact the other day ..went to a call ..was told by the people that it was a RBBS hanging around their fish pond ...got there, sure enough, there is a fat black snake in a crevis of their rock feature wall ...so presuming the facts ,of it being around a pond ,and they said they saw it ..and I got a look at it ,even though it was in a dark crevis,and I couldnt see it well , lighting wasnt actually the best ..BUT as I got to catch the snake and hook it out ..it wasnt a RBBS ..it was a very very very dark EB fat and around 4 feet long ..so I made another ID mistake(for a brief moment) ..that should keep you going untill next time I post one now 

And I still believe what I have posted about licensed catchers ..we may not be 100% all the time .but coming into regular catches and situations ,our strategy is better and overall safety ,for both ourselves and the snake s involved ..and you dont always have experience when you first get your permit ,but after a few years of catching ,you certainly get to know how a wild snake can react in situations ...


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> elapid ..if it is what I think your reffering too ..it was in another forum and that was a joke ,hence the smiley emots with their tongues hanging out ...
> anyway if you really wanted to have a POKE WITH A STICK at me ..ya shouldve just asked
> ..as I admit to making ID mistakes and actually have done so on here ..tis only a matter of going back through the threads ..let me help ya out ..as a matter of fact the other day ..went to a call ..was told by the people that it was a RBBS hanging around their fish pond ...got there, sure enough, there is a fat black snake in a crevis of their rock feature wall ...so presuming the facts ,of it being around a pond ,and they said they saw it ..and I got a look at it ,even though it was in a dark crevis,and I couldnt see it well , lighting wasnt actually the best ..BUT as I got to catch the snake and hook it out ..it wasnt a RBBS ..it was a very very very dark EB fat and around 4 feet long ..so I made another ID mistake(for a brief moment) ..that should keep you going untill next time I post one now
> 
> And I still believe what I have posted about licensed catchers ..we may not be 100% all the time .but coming into regular catches and situations ,our strategy is better and overall safety ,for both ourselves and the snake s involved ..and you dont always have experience when you first get your permit ,but after a few years of catching ,you certainly get to know how a wild snake can react in situations ...




So how can you say your better equipped to deal with situations when you can't make an I.D that a lot of 15 year old keepers can?
I'm not saying that you need to be 100% but I see that you do try to carry yourself as an expert on these and other forums and sometimes your information is just plain wrong. 
To say that doing a course will make you a great remover/handler is crap.. the best in the hobby learned from hands on experience


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> So how can you say your better equipped to deal with situations when you can't make an I.D that a lot of 15 year old keepers can?
> I'm not saying that you need to be 100% but I see that you do try to carry yourself as an expert on these and other forums and sometimes your information is just plain wrong.
> To say that doing a course will make you a great remover/handler is crap.. the best in the hobby learned from hands on experience


 And YOU have never made an ID mistake ? is that what your saying...?(never claimed to be 100% perfect buddy)
the most important thing about catching wether its a python or a ven ..is to treat that animal with RESPECT that they all deserve...The problem with half of these cowboys is they lack that simple but crucial point ..RESPECT ..it is what saves you and keeps you out of hospital ... If what your saying is anyone that thinks they can catch a ven go for it ..cause ya gotta learn somewhere....thats just bloody ridiculous ..laws are in place wether they believe it or not ..and learning from your mistakes is what keeps you moving ahead ..so trying to shame me on this forum about making ID mistakes as a catcher ..doesnt worry me ..what does is people that think by watching a you tube vid catching a snake ..makes them know how to do and just go ahead ..is the worrying part ..


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> And YOU have never made an ID mistake ? is that what your saying...?(never claimed to be 100% perfect buddy)
> the most important thing about catching wether its a python or a ven ..is to treat that animal with RESPECT that they all deserve...The problem with half of these cowboys is they lack that simple but crucial point ..RESPECT ..it is what saves you and keeps you out of hospital ... If what your saying is anyone that thinks they can catch a ven go for it ..cause ya gotta learn somewhere....thats just bloody ridiculous ..laws are in place wether they believe it or not ..and learning from your mistakes is what keeps you moving ahead ..so trying to shame me on this forum about making ID mistakes as a catcher ..doesnt worry me ..what does is people that think by watching a you tube vid catching a snake ..makes them know how to do and just go ahead ..is the worrying part ..



I think the thread that you were grilling that kid in explains what type of person you are. He was asking for general questions and you went on interrogating him with questions he didn't need to know nor should he have known. I can only assume you knew the answers yourself as you were using a reference book perhaps Graeme Gow's?

I would just think that someone as great as yourself would be able to I.D one of the easiest in the whole Australian Elapid family. I can't think of any snake which looks even remotely close to that of a tiger, especially when you take in to account the head shape.
Point is he is free to do as he pleases and which ever laws he breaks is of no concern to you.
If he decided to go ahead and do it and got bitten it's his own fault, and I'm sure he knows that as well as anybody else does.


In short I think you are exactly the opposite of what a snake remover/licensed handler should be. And I can only assume you do it because you enjoy telling people what you do for a living.
Most of the great people in this hobby that I have met have been some of the most humble and understanding....your the exact opposite


----------



## Jakee (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you even catch it ?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

ELAPID ..did we forget to take our happy pills today? ..as I have seen you have a few sharp shots at some others too ...As I said bring it on ..if you wanna rant go for it ..say what ya want ..its all water off a ducks back ..and your recycling old threads ...to use as a bit of public ammo .... do you want me to put on my super APS vest and suck snot for you ? 
Or you had enough now ,and are happy to crawl back down under your rock ?
leave that choice up to you ..but please, fill me in ,so I can play this game


----------



## Fiona74 (Nov 2, 2009)

what was this discussion originally about? I seemed to have forgotten as one person has turned it into an opportunity to go on and on and on blah blah blah  about another person making an identification error. Get over it! We all know mistakes happen.
If you want to make a point to someone about something they did wrong (and if it has nothing to do with the original post) send them a bloody PM. The rest of us don't want to know about it!


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> ELAPID ..did we forget to take our happy pills today? ..as I have seen you have a few sharp shots at some others too ...As I said bring it on ..if you wanna rant go for it ..say what ya want ..its all water off a ducks back ..and your recycling old threads ...to use as a bit of public ammo .... do you want me to put on my super APS vest and suck snot for you ?
> Or you had enough now ,and are happy to crawl back down under your rock ?
> leave that choice up to you ..but please, fill me in ,so I can play this game




Humility,humbleness- you possess neither attributes.

I think I would rather call my 10 year old neighbor to remove a snake than call you


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 2, 2009)

Jakee said:


> Did you even catch it ?


 
bahahahah yeah good question jakee!

seems that id forgotern about the original post and snake in question.

donks


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Humility,humbleness- you possess neither attributes.
> 
> I think I would rather call my 10 year old neighbor to remove a snake than call you


 Well that just works out fine ..cause what I would charge you having to drive to NSW ..wouldnt wanna see ya living in a cardboard box after that fee ...now you finished or you still want to keep playing APS tennis ? if so ..its your serve


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well that just works out fine ..cause what I would charge you having to drive to NSW ..wouldnt wanna see ya living in a cardboard box after that fee ...now you finished or you still want to keep playing APS tennis ? if so ..its your serve



Maybe you missed the point. I wouldn't call you even if you lived next door.

Hey do you ride bareback or with a saddle?


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Maybe you missed the point. I wouldn't call you even if you lived next door.
> 
> Hey do you ride bareback or with a saddle?


Arent you bored yet?..here I will give you the advantage ..I gotta go so you get to freely put up another one ..and I cant reply ..for a while ...


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Arent you bored yet?



Sorry I didn't realize I upset you.
Can't wait till your next episode of "Cowboy snake catcher"


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 2, 2009)

Apparently it doesn't take long for new members to settle in...


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't believe the how low this site is getting. Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 2, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> I can't believe the how low this site is getting. Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?



The forum equivelent of the Jerry Springer show...


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> I can't believe the how low this site is getting. Why hasn't this thread been closed yet?





Because you haven't pressed the little red stick, exclaimation thingy on top of your post :lol: It's like the bell on a bus....you press it when you want to get off :lol:  I'm always pressing it! hehe


----------



## Kersten (Nov 2, 2009)

Bearded_Lady said:


> Apparently it doesn't take long for new members to settle in...



If this is a new member I'm a porcupig....porcupuss.....procu....ahh stuff it 

Wow....it just gets better and.....better? :S


----------



## liberty (Nov 2, 2009)

u know what i cant believe people start threads like this, just have a go and keep it to urself.

treat the snake with respect and be prepared to get tagged


----------



## shlanger (Nov 2, 2009)

I learnt snake catching the hard way as a kid back in the mid sixties. The only reference to catching was by Eric Worrell in his book (Song of the Snake) Back then there wasn't the benefit of handling courses. I was the worry of my parents lives and the only 'bluddy idiot' that played with snakes in all of Bendigo Vic. Over the years i removed and relocated them for free, with the blessing of local authorities. "Go for it mate- were to flamin scared to do it"
I did however charge $50 at time in latter years as by then I had talked with other catchers. Pensioners - free always. This situation continued up untill 1992, when the dept of conservation wrote to me and informned that they were introducing a license for Vic. snake catchers and that for the 'paltry' sum of $600 per year I could continue to remove snakes from houses etc
I thought about this for about two mins. (pay them $600 per year to do their job for them! -yeah right!) I then wrote back and declined their magnanamous offer. I think every other snakey in the state did too! In due course they wrote back saying they'd had a re-think and that the license was now $100 per year. I grudgingly paid and recieved license and record book. Now the instructions on this first licence said that any snake removed I was to kill! Yep you read it right!!!! I wrote back informing them that I was not going to comply and that any removed animal would be taken to local bushland and released as I had always been doing. Others must have objected to as they soon dropped the 'kill it bit'. I had the licence less than a year and returned to them, for many and varied reasons.
I have not been a licenced relocater since. Getting to old anyway.
These days I have a ten acre bush block - been here nearly ten years and have only seen three Browns. First two were captured and relocated - grand kids you know. the third was yesterday in my workshop, which is a mess. I was looking for something when a metre long brown slid past. Had two goes and missed it both times. As I said I'm getting too old.
Keep up the good work you lot!


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

Elapid said:


> Sorry I didn't realize I upset you.
> Can't wait till your next episode of "Cowboy snake catcher"


Bah ha ha ok ..stares down at the monitor and says "Hi My name is RBB ..and I am NOT smarter then Elapid the 5th grader " ..thanks for watching ..


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahah Elapid, well said in all your post's, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 2, 2009)

What a joke of a thread..... If a half baked piece of paper makes anyone instantly more capable a handler than someone without the printout.... then may God strike me the janglies with a bolt of lightening... What a crock.... some people need to get off their high horses, as more often than not, that piece of pulp has no more worth than 3 ply, hell at least 3 ply is soft!


----------



## Kris (Nov 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> No but being a licensed catcher does give me the hands up of having done alot of catch and relocate ..and being able to take a quick decisive action if needed ..where a person that is not familair with wild species ,might not be so quick to act ...



Apparently some can even out maneuver an Adder strike. That's cool.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

ELAPID & RBB you pair cracked me up. :lol: pair of bloody kids fighting and both want to have the last say. :lol: listening to you has given this thread some entertainment anyway.

Herpes you have a good point about paperwork. Quite often there are better uses for it eh? hehe


----------



## Jungles (Nov 2, 2009)

this thread is the best, Please keep going. ive had the best laugh in ages.. Alot of people who seem to know everything on here.. catching a red belly wont impress me. seeing someone pick up a TAIPAN like it was a carpet python impressed me.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

Inland taipans are supposedly reasonably placid. I did volly work at local wildlife park and they told me the inlands temperament is as good as a python. But knowing how deadly they are, who would be silly enough to take the chance. They only need to bump you with their fangs even if they didn't try to bite, it could be all it takes to invenomate you. The inland at the park is a lovely snake. The guy was asked to hold it up for a photo shoot. Of course he used a hook and caution but he said the animal is that quiet, if he didn't know it was deadly he'd have it around his shoulders. While I wasn't allowed to interact with the vens I was allowed to stand nearby and watch. Lazy bugger didn't even strike at his food. Open the mouth and take it.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 2, 2009)

The trouble is folks, the DSE and NPWS and all those other bodies WILL NOT issue people DMP's or anything else without some form of recognized training, regardless of whoever out their doesn't rate the system. Sad, but oh so true


----------



## Elapid (Nov 2, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Inland taipans are supposedly reasonably placid. I did volly work at local wildlife park and they told me the inlands temperament is as good as a python.



Many elapid keepers will strongly disagree.

Just more misinformation from a bunch of YEE HAWW's


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

At the end of the day who cares?
If he did it then good on him. If he didn't then good on him.


If you want to be an expert just ask Rbb


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 3, 2009)

Like i said up there somewhere, i wonder if he is dead yet, or like, in hospital


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 3, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Because you haven't pressed the little red stick, exclaimation thingy on top of your post :lol: It's like the bell on a bus....you press it when you want to get off :lol:  I'm always pressing it! hehe



So thats what that thingy is for. I always wondered what it was.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 3, 2009)

Elapid said:


> At the end of the day who cares?
> If he did it then good on him. If he didn't then good on him.
> 
> 
> If you want to be an expert just ask Rbb


Elapid I want you as my neighbour...and will you accept my friendship request ?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:....was a good debate ..some take this so serious ...some take it half hearted ...Elapid thanks for being a good chew toy 
It wasnt as good as poking Jonno with a stick ...though ..but you came a close second..and to all who had dramas with it ..why did you keep coming back to read it ?..if there wasnt a bit of fury on the site ..it would end up like a bingo hall on a wednesday night ...


----------



## eipper (Nov 3, 2009)

My Inlands are not the same...one is fairly laid back..the other is anything but......


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 3, 2009)

Mate are you dead? If you got it i am sure you would have posted.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## melgalea (Nov 3, 2009)

python_boy73 said:


> iv,e been bitten buy a red belly because i breed them so i rest my case EXPERTS:lol:



if u bred them. then why in a previous thread only a few months ago where u asking for advice on how to own one. lol

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/venomous-snakes-108718


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 3, 2009)

melgalea said:


> if u bred them. then why in a previous thread only a few months ago where u asking for advice on how to own one. lol
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/venomous-snakes-108718


 lol..does it add up?hmmmm


----------

